
Creating haptic feedback in iOS 13 - shrmv
https://exyte.com/blog/creating-haptic-feedback-with-core-haptics
======
nthState
I wrote an app to visually create Core Haptics, videos here: www.haptrix.com,
I found working with the API to slow to experiment with.

------
leokennis
Haptics on iPhone are one of the best “quality of life” improvements of the
last few years. It’s seamless and immediate feedback that yes, you pressed the
button/flipped the switch/etc.

Second on that list is the vastly improved audio, especially the immersion and
stereo feel of it.

Third is the standardization to WKWebView + content blockers.

I’ll stop now

------
jamil7
On paper I dislike the idea of haptics but in practise, used sparingly,
especially in a flashcard app I've been using lately it feels really
satisfying to answer a card correctly and get that physical feedback.

~~~
ftio
The devil’s in the details with haptic feedback. It _can_ be good, but many
implementations are bad.

Apple’s implementation on the Magic Trackpad, for example, is incredibly
effective. On iPhone, it’s...fine but not great (it’s not usually a net
negative, at least).

One of the worst I’ve ever seen was on an early Verizon “iPhone killer” back
around 2008. The whole phone just vibrated — it wasn’t positional at all, the
motor started up too slowly so it felt mushy, and it was used far too often.

~~~
Nullabillity
> Apple’s implementation on the Magic Trackpad, for example, is incredibly
> effective.

Not really, it just feels like a much mushier clickpad.

~~~
leokennis
What trackpad are you used to? How much clicker does it get compared to for
example a MacBook Pro trackpad?

------
whateveracct
Brawl Stars is an example of a game that does haptic feedback really well. It
has multiple on-screen control sticks and uses the "click" to let you know
you've returned the stick to neutral.

------
GrinningFool
Somewhere along the way 'haptic feedback' went from meaning 'tactile/touch-
based feedback' to 'vibrations'. It seemed less limiting under the earlier
definition.

~~~
amiga-workbench
It's frustrating, because with linear actuators you can provide many different
textures and feelings to the user. It's a shame mobile devices aren't taking
that approach and running with it.

My Nokia N9 had some pretty interesting patterns when using things like clock
widgets.

